# westie wont walk on lead



## kazdebs (Aug 14, 2008)

hi i have a 12 week old westie. but she refuses to walk on the lead. can any one help me solve this problem. thanks


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

kazdebs said:


> hi i have a 12 week old westie. but she refuses to walk on the lead. can any one help me solve this problem. thanks


Hi,

I'm not sure how much training you've done with your puppy, but in relation to your question, you will need to train her to first of all accept the lead and see it a something positive.

I'm assuming that you have already successfully introduced a collar?

To introduce a lead:

A certain points throughout the day attached the lead to her collar and let the lead trail on the floor. Give your puppy plenty of treats while the lead is attached, and also give your puppy a toy to play with, and play with her.

Detach the lead after a minute, and allow your puppy to carry on with whatever she was doing before.

The idea is to repeat this several times throughout the day and gradually build up the amount of time the lead is attached (but still trailing on the floor).

Give plenty of treats/praise, and play with your puppy while the lead is attached.

ONLY once your puppy has accepted the lead, should you progress to holding the lead, but keep it slack.

When you first hold on to the lead don't hold it for long, just a minute or so. Then let go and let it trail on the floor again. Play with your puppy, praise/give treats, and the hold on to the lead again.

Repeat throughout the day, gradually building up the time you ate holding the lead.

The whole process will normally take a few days, you can then progress to teaching your puppy to walk to heel (around your home, not outside). Many people make the mistake of taking their puppies outside before they have taught them to walk to heel at home.

Don't worry about your puppy not getting enough exercise, they shouldn't be taken on too long a walk at 12 weeks anyway. Plenty of play around the home, garden (if you have), combined with the mental stimulation from training will be more than enough exercise. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you. That was really useful advice. (I know it wasn't for me but it saved me asking a similar question! ) Today, I started the lead with Oscar as he's going for his first walk on Friday. We started with the collar a few days ago for short periods at a time. I let him trail the lead around the garden and then held it for a short while. He was biting the lead a lot, should I discourage it? I got a harness from the pet shop but is it ok to attach the lead to the collar? (I actually purchased the lead and collar together but got a harness as well). I was advised to use a harness but I feel it's too much for Oscar. Is there anything I should know about attaching the lead to the collar? Is there a particular way that is dangerous? Obviously I realise what movements would choke him but I'm worried I'll pull too hard as I know it will be challenging going for walks when he's first getting used to the lead.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Thank you. That was really useful advice. (I know it wasn't for me but it saved me asking a similar question! ) Today, I started the lead with Oscar as he's going for his first walk on Friday. We started with the collar a few days ago for short periods at a time. I let him trail the lead around the garden and then held it for a short while. He was biting the lead a lot, should I discourage it? I got a harness from the pet shop but is it ok to attach the lead to the collar? (I actually purchased the lead and collar together but got a harness as well). I was advised to use a harness but I feel it's too much for Oscar. Is there anything I should know about attaching the lead to the collar? Is there a particular way that is dangerous? Obviously I realise what movements would choke him but I'm worried I'll pull too hard as I know it will be challenging going for walks when he's first getting used to the lead.


Hi Sophie,

I think you mentioned in a previous post that Oscar is 10 weeks, is this right?

If it is then it's possible that he will be going through his first fear phase soon. During this phase (which occurs anywhere between 9 and 11 weeks), puppies can suddenly be fearful of everyday familiar objects, noises, etc., as well a new experiences; the kind that Oscar is likely to have outside on a walk.

With this in mind, if you do venture out in to the big wide world, you will need to be alert to your Oscar's body language. By all means carry on with his socialization as this is so important, but just be alert. If he shows fear of something, don't pick him up immediately, wait maybe 10 seconds and see if the fear passes, if it doesn't be ready to pick him up (yes it's okay to do this at this age, but don't make a fuss when you do, just be calm and happy), and create distance from whatever it is that he is fearful of.

This is all part of growing up for a puppy and the best thing to do is let Oscar revisit the the object, noise, or whatever again, without letting too much time pass.

It's funny you should say you have a harness, as this is what I give my clients for training their puppy's. Which one did you get? I always recommend the Premier Easy Walk Harness which is different from a traditional harness as the d-ring leash attachment is at the front and sits on the chest.

A traditional harness attaches on the back and actually encourage dogs to pull harder because of their 'opposition reflex'.

The design of the Easy Walk Harness stops pulling by gently steering a puppy/dog in towards the handler, thereby redirecting his attention toward you. And all without choking, gagging, or coughing.

The method I always use with this harness when teaching a puppy to walk to heel, is to never give the puppy any ground. This means the moment your puppy's head/shoulder is in front of your knee, you gently steer him in toward you and at the same time change direction.

In the same manner if your puppy should drag or walk backwards, you should walk backwards until your knee is just behind his head/shoulder, and again steer him in towards you and change direction.

I'll freely admit that this does require good timing, patience, and lots of treats to reinforce the desired heel position. But once you get the hang of it it's straightforward and it works.

However as with all training, I do suggest you get your Oscar walking to heel at home first before you take him outside. It really is the kindest thing anyone can do for a puppy. Home is familiar, and there should be minimal distractions, outside is a different story all together. So start off at home and don't progress to outside until you think Oscar has had that 'Aha' moment, 'so that's what you want me to do'.

If it takes a week, let it take a week. You can still socialize Oscar by taking him out in a fabric dog carrier (he's small right), and you can take him on short car trips.

You introduce the harness in the same way as the collar/leash. The only difference being that in order to get the fit just right you will need to adjust the fittings quite a few times which will mean removing the harness.

And now to answer you question 

It's perfectly normal for Oscar to bite on his leash, it's a new experience for him and he's not sure what he's supposed to do, is it a toy, is it a game? Just ignore it and give him something else to bite on/play with.

When you are getting him used to you holding the leash, hold it in your right hand, and have Oscar on your left, and keep a treat in your left hand (closed), but make sure he knows it there. Whenever Oscar is focused on you, and not the leash, praise him and give treats, and ignore all undesired behaviour.

When you are actually training the heel position start off with Oscar in the sit position at heel.

Note: The heel position is defined as, 'the area between the head and shoulder should be in line with your left hip'. When you stop your dog is to sit squarely at your left, his shoulder still even with your knee.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you very much. I really do appreciate you taking the time to offer advice.  Yes, Oscar is 10 weeks, he'll be 11 weeks tomorrow. He is very wary of loud noises in the garden (we are right on a busy main road) and I expect it will increase when we go out. He doesn't seem overly afraid but he is cautious.

The type of harness I have is the one that you said may encourage more pulling, so I think I'll go to the pet shop at some point and look for an easy walk harness. The one I have got is actually too small anyway.

I'm going to keep practicing with him. Fortunately, I can be very patient with animals (and small children). I lack patience in all other areas of my life though!  

Thank you once again.


----------



## daisy_may (Aug 18, 2008)

hi all!! That is really good advice! Ill have to try it! Im having the same problem with daisy, she is 11 weeks on thursday and she is a westie also. She will walk on the lead around the house no problems!! Im trying to get her to know that when i put the lead on, she gets a treat, and once we get outside, if she gets frightened, then i call her encouragingly and give her a treat when she gets to me! It seems to be working! but she has her moments, to say i only got her yesterday, and she point blank refused to let the other people walk her on a lead, i dont think its going too badly!! but im trying to train her to play off the lead, and come back to me, as we live on a farm and have lots of fields for her to play in!

Cathy xxxxx


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

daisy_may said:


> hi all!! That is really good advice! Ill have to try it! Im having the same problem with daisy, she is 11 weeks on thursday and she is a westie also. She will walk on the lead around the house no problems!! Im trying to get her to know that when i put the lead on, she gets a treat, and once we get outside, if she gets frightened, then i call her encouragingly and give her a treat when she gets to me! It seems to be working! but she has her moments, to say i only got her yesterday, and she point blank refused to let the other people walk her on a lead, i dont think its going too badly!! but im trying to train her to play off the lead, and come back to me, as we live on a farm and have lots of fields for her to play in!
> 
> Cathy xxxxx


Are you using a collar or a harness? I just ordered an easy walk harness from ebay.


----------

